# Simple Salmon



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

Like the title says simple salmon for a Monday night dinner. 

It doesn't really get any more basic then this dish.

First the salmon. The package said Coho(farm raised), but I'm a little skeptical. 







Basic Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper and freshly squeezed lemon juice: on the kettle cooking indirect. No smoke added on this fish. 






Two spuds - one russet(mine) and one sweet(wifes). Added a few slices of butter to the salmon near the end and....






she's done. No laughing at the bacon bits on my tator. I kind of have a soft spot for the bits. Salmon is flakey, juicey and delicious. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Simple and quick. It probably took about 3 PBRs from start to finish. Including getting the 22" hot.

Thanks for taking a quick peek.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

@PolishDeli thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 27, 2019)

looks tasty from here, what kind of a person would laugh at your bacon bits! only kidding! bet they're good on the baked tater.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 27, 2019)

That looks awesome Chris.  Bacon bits on a tater is heaven.  Not laughing at all!  Great job!  Gotta love that Weber kettle!

Dave


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks good! I love salmon! Great write up!


----------



## Braz (Aug 27, 2019)

Simple and delicious. What's not to like?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2019)

I would eat it.  LOL   Who doesnt like simple?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2019)

It all looks fantastic!


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 27, 2019)

Had the same for supper tonight, coincidentally.  But yours looked better cuz I didn’t have to prepare it haha.  Like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 27, 2019)

looks pretty good Chris!  You know me I like simple, it makes good!


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2019)

Chris looks good I may give it a try with some Haddock POINTS
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty from here, what kind of a person would laugh at your bacon bits! only kidding! bet they're good on the baked tater.



Thanks Jim, for the like and compliment. It was tasty, and I use bits in salad as well. Some days a feller just doesn't feel like frying up bacon.



5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks awesome Chris.  Bacon bits on a tater is heaven.  Not laughing at all!  Great job!  Gotta love that Weber kettle!
> 
> Dave



Appreciate it Dave, I did forget to add smoked cheese to the tater, but oh well. Your right the kettle always answers the call.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good! I love salmon! Great write up!



Thanks Justin for the nice words and like, salmon is a favorite around here also as well as trout.



Braz said:


> Simple and delicious. What's not to like?



Thank you Braz. Simplicity is the name of the game. No brining just a simple seasoning and indirect cook. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I would eat it.  LOL   Who doesnt like simple?



Thank you Adam and thanks for the like and ride appreciate them. Sometimes I overthink things and need a reality check to reel me back.  



noboundaries said:


> It all looks fantastic!



Thanks Ray we enjoyed it immensely, and thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## xray (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks delicious Chris! I was raised on bacon bits.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Had the same for supper tonight, coincidentally.  But yours looked better cuz I didn’t have to prepare it haha.  Like!



Thanks Eddie for the compliment and like. Not much in the way preparations on this salmon, but I feel ya.  



civilsmoker said:


> looks pretty good Chris!  You know me I like simple, it makes good!



Thanks civil, there something to be said about keeping it simple. There's a time and place for everything. I don't mind prepping for hours with injections, brines and rubs. However most times keeping it basic hits the nail on the head. Also thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

tropics said:


> Chris looks good I may give it a try with some Haddock POINTS
> Richie



Thank you Richie appreciate it. With your skills cooking fish. I have no doubts whatever you do will be fantastic.



xray said:


> Looks delicious Chris! I was raised on bacon bits.



I've used them for years also xray in salads and potato dishes. Thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks Great Chris!!
However Salmon is the only Fish that I find much better Smoked than Grilled.
Maybe it's me, but every time I've made Salmon any other way than Smoked, I have been disappointed.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 28, 2019)

This looks really good! We hardly ever do salmon but next time I'll try it nice and simple like this! Like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Chris!!
> However Salmon is the only Fish that I find much better Smoked than Grilled.
> Maybe it's me, but every time I've made Salmon any other way than Smoked, I have been disappointed.
> Nice Job!
> ...



Thanks Bear appreciate it and the like. I normally smoke the salmon also, but I needed to change it up a bit. I can only take so much smoked food in a week. Besides the wife prefers it this way.  



Sowsage said:


> This looks really good! We hardly ever do salmon but next time I'll try it nice and simple like this! Like!



Thanks Sow for the like and compliment. They say fish is healthy for ya so I try to mix it in at least twice a month. I also snack on pickled herrings and sardines most times instead of cake and cookies. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

@HHYak Thank you for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

@BuckeyeSteve thanks for the like appreciate it. 

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks civil, there something to be said about keeping it simple. There's a time and place for everything. I don't mind prepping for hours with injections, brines and rubs. However most times keeping it basic hits the nail on the head. Also thanks for the like appreciate it.
> Chris



We eat a lot of salmon but not as much as when we lived in AK. In AK we always had about 500lbs +/- in freezer at any given time....had it 3-4 times a week...so consumed about 250 lbs a year and gave the rest away to make room for fresh.....cooking it simple became a real thing!  

IMO most people way overcook salmon when grilled or roasted.  Copper River Reds only need about 6 min +/- on a hot grill. We did a lot of soft indirect cooking or a quick hot grill - flesh side down with salt and pepper, then after about 3 min or so would flip to skin side down then sprinkle brown sugar and a little butter and classic olive oil for another couple of mins then done.  Grilling any longer required the aid of a shotgun to fight off the mosquitoes......


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> We eat a lot of salmon but not as much as when we lived in AK. In AK we always had about 500lbs +/- in freezer at any given time....had it 3-4 times a week...so consumed about 250 lbs a year and gave the rest away to make room for fresh.....cooking it simple became a real thing!
> 
> IMO most people way overcook salmon when grilled or roasted.  Copper River Reds only need about 6 min +/- on a hot grill. We did a lot of soft indirect cooking or a quick hot grill - flesh side down with salt and pepper, then after about 3 min or so would flip to skin side down then sprinkle brown sugar and a little butter and classic olive oil for another couple of mins then done.  Grilling any longer required the aid of a shotgun to fight off the mosquitoes......



500 pounds WOW!!!. I love salmon and trout but I don't think I've ever come close to that amount in storage. 

I've never tried flesh side down to start, but will have to go that route next time. One question: doesn't it stick to the grates? When I do salmon/trout I always go with the skin on the grate to start. When I brine I use brown sugar and salt. 

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> 500 pounds WOW!!!. I love salmon and trout but I don't think I've ever come close to that amount in storage.
> 
> I've never tried flesh side down to start, but will have to go that route next time. One question: doesn't it stick to the grates? When I do salmon/trout I always go with the skin on the grate to start. When I brine I use brown sugar and salt.
> 
> Chris



Flesh side down works when its fresh and firm.  Just oil the grill (needs to be clean) right before you put it on and drizzle classic olive oil of the flesh.  It adds a nice surface sear similar to pan sear.

We also use Chef Paul's Salmon seasoning a lot as well by coating all sides of individual sized portions (no skin), classic olive oil drizzle, then under a 500deg convection broiler (6 to 8 inches away) for 12 min for a 1/2-3/4' fillet, but only 7ish min for reds.  This broiler method is just awesome for fresh trout!!...example fresh rainbow from this spring...







By the way I do miss the AK life at times......At the end of one summer the freezer had 550 lb salmon (Ocean run pinks (typ summer catch was 180 of these - 12 miles out from Valdez harbor), river caught kings (two 40lbers - Deshka River ), and reds (6 from the Russian River), 200 lb halibut (limit share from boat 12 miles offshore Homer), 200 lb moose (payment for processing help), 150 lb venison (3-Sitka BT from Kodiak Island)..... The only meat we bought was chicken and beef fat to make "game" burger.....Its a different way of living..........PS.....Its sounds fun but is a X%&x# LOT of work!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2019)

A good friend of mine, once he retired from the Air Force became a master electrician. He now travels to different states for contract work. He's big into hunting, fishing and off-roading. He's been to AK twice for work and sent me pictures of some of his hunts. Truly amazing the scenery and game he's bagged. AK is on my bucket list of places to go.

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 30, 2019)

It a bucket list place indeed!  If you can manage to do a fly-in lodge set up.  It will blow your mind! 

My favorite experience was 14 days sailing (self charter, my brother has a bare boat license) the SE Waters out of Juneau...It was a living IMAX movie!

Post your experiment on flesh down!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2019)

@SouthernSmoked thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 4, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> It a bucket list place indeed!  If you can manage to do a fly-in lodge set up.  It will blow your mind!
> 
> My favorite experience was 14 days sailing (self charter, my brother has a bare boat license) the SE Waters out of Juneau...It was a living IMAX movie!
> 
> Post your experiment on flesh down!



Will do.

Chris


----------



## disco (Sep 4, 2019)

I absolutely love this cook, Chris! Salmon only needs respect and bit of smoke! Big like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2019)

disco said:


> I absolutely love this cook, Chris! Salmon only needs respect and bit of smoke! Big like!



Thank you very much disco, and you are correct. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2019)

@browneyesvictim thank you for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------

